# Question about Kauai Marriott Waiohai



## reedps (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi!
We'll be checking into the Marriott Waiohai in 2 1/2 weeks.  Just wondering if there are specific buildings that are better to request than others.  I don't know a whole lot about the property.  Is it fairly new?  Are there certain buildings that are in better condition that others?  I am just thrilled to be going so I'm not too picky.  I just like an updated unit.  A nice view would be a bonus.  Thanks for any insight anyone can offer.

Also, I know there are threads about what not to miss there in Kauai and mixed feelings on the helicopter tours.  I am going to be about 4-4 1/2 months pregnant when we go.  Any thoughts on safe ways to see the scenery, easy hikes, etc?

Thanks again!!


----------



## cp73 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry I have never been to this property either but hopefully will be trading in there soon. Can you tell me what you traded to get in here and how long ago you placed your request.

Thanks


----------



## jlee2070 (Jul 5, 2006)

Waiohai is only about 4 years new and kept in top condition!!!  There are no "updated" units as they are all fairly new.

The unit have 2 classifications, Island View and Ocean View.  There are only a few Ocean View rooms that are really good as Waiohai's opinion of an Ocean View is a bit optimistic at times...  There are total of 8 buildings called "Hale's"

Since you traded (I assume), it is unlikely that you would get the full on Ocean View Units (and these are in parts of Hale 1 and 8)...  For Island View Rooms, I would recommend Hale 2.  This building has a nice view of the "garden" areas, side view of the Ocean, convenient to the marketplace/cafe, front desk, exercise room, and underground garage.

Check the web...  Lot's of info...  Or check here: http://www.vacationclub.com/resorts/wi/default.jsp


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, some of the units in Hale 1 & Hale 8 are garden view units.  We got Hale 1 last summer but we are owners.  It was a garden view unit.  You can see pictures of the resort by clicking the link on my signature.  I'd suggest that you call and request a unit facing the inside of the "U"  Basically, the resort has the buildings in a "U" shaped pattern.  Hale 1 & Hale 8 start on opposites sides of the tip of the "U" and all the other buildings are in between.  Personally, the only bad view is facing the rear parking lot.  I think it is in either Hale 4 or 5.  But only the units in the back would be bad.  However, I believe the units in the front of Hale 4 or 5 are ocean view even though they are furtherest from the ocean.

Have fun!  Oh, and have a Puka Dog on me.  I've been dying to eat one!


----------



## wilma (Jul 5, 2006)

We exchanged in using an AC (marriott deposit) and requested an oceanview. We were given the bldg closest to the construction at the Poipu Beach hotel, I believe it's Hale 1. From our balcony you could see the ocean but also the torn down ugly hotel next door. It turned out to be a great unit as very little work went on next door. I'd stay in Hale 1 again.


----------



## reedps (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you all for your quick responces!  I am certainly looking forward to the trip.

Chris, actually we lucked into this trade.  We had traded a 1 bdrm platinum Grande Vista into the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort for November.  When I found out I was pregnant, I figured there'd be no Hawaii trip for us for a while.  Well, just the last couple of weeks I've been checking daily and have seen a lot of Hawaii in the 59 day window, even some into the fall.  I kept reserving and cancelling because I wasn't sure what I wanted to do.  When I saw the Waiohai come up, I knew we had to take it.  I'd heard how nice it was and never expected to find one like I did.  I held it with another 1 bdrm platinum Grande Vista and then called II to cancel my Maui trip.  They were able to transfer this new trade to that previously traded week.  Hope that makes sense.  Good luck with your request!


----------



## californiagirl (Jul 5, 2006)

We have traded in twice and received great oceanview units both times.  This last time we were given the unit next to the preview villa.  I called both times before we arrived and asked for an ocean view and if they could not accomodate that, then an island view overlooking the gardens.  

We love this resort and hope you have a great time!

Aloha,
Lisa


----------



## cp73 (Jul 5, 2006)

californiagirl said:
			
		

> We have traded in twice and received great oceanview units both times.  Lisa



What did you use to trade in and what time of year was it. I see you have a DSV 2 unit. Did you use that for the trade? I am asking because I have a request for next year (July/Aug) trading the Easter Week at DSV I. I am trading only the 1 bedroom with Kitchen. I am wondering now if that will be fufilled and has high enough trading power?


----------



## camachinist (Jul 5, 2006)

Hale 8 fire plan

IIRC, the "inward" units are 2, 4, 6, and 8 on each floor. The "red dot" is 8306, which was our unit.

Resort Map

Personally, I liked the views and locations in Hales One and Eight, but that is just my preference. 

View to rear of resort from 8306 lanai.
View of Pools and Hale One from same

Nice resort. Great staff. You won't be disappointed.

Pat


----------



## californiagirl (Jul 5, 2006)

Chris,
Yes, we used the DSV II weeks.  The first time we went we traded two units and received two units concurrently.  That was in Sept. of 2003 and the resort was fairly new.  This last time we went the end of Jan.  I think the fact that we have gone during the "off season" was in our favor.

I think you may have trouble receiving a two bedroom unit in mid-summer with a one bedroom trade.  If you were trading a two bedroom, I think you'd have a good chance at it if you get your request in early.  If your request doesn't come through and you're a gambler, check daily (multiple times per day!) when you get in the flexchange period.  I see Waiohai come up frequently through flexchange.  It doesn't last long though.

Good luck to you!
Lisa


----------



## cp73 (Jul 6, 2006)

californiagirl said:
			
		

> Chris,
> I see Waiohai come up frequently through flexchange.  It doesn't last long though.



Lisa, thanks for your answer. I haven't seen it come up through flexchange. But first I want to make sure I understand what flex change is. In II you go through the exchange process only you make sure the number of days you are searching for is under 60? I dont see the word "flexchange" anywhere in II. I look every day and have seen one or two weeks at Oahu and Kaui (not waiohai). I also assume that during this 60 day period it doesn't matter what you are trading all Marriotts see the same thing?

thanks - this is my first time trying to trade.
Chris :whoopie:


----------



## californiagirl (Jul 6, 2006)

The way you described it is my understanding as well.  It is the period of less than 60 day within to trade.  Are you set on Kauai?  You could probably get a 1 bedroom in Maui or Ko Olina with the week you have deposited at II.  We own in Maui and have been to Ko Olina and enjoyed both.

(BTW you are just down the tollroad from us!)
Lisa


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris, we exchanged a two bedroom MDSV-I for the Waiohai in mid April when it isn't so busy anymore and we were staying at Hale 8 in unit 8308 which had a nice view over the pool and a partial ocean view too between the palm tree leaves which we thought was quite nice. We were very happy with this exchange.  

I can't remember how long in advance we asked for the exchange but most likely not too far in advance but more than the 60 days for flexchange. The Waiohai is a very nice resort. You will like it even the garden views are all very nice as you look over a large pond. Here are some more Waiohai pictures of the beautiful grounds and the beach.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 6, 2006)

californiagirl said:
			
		

> (BTW you are just down the tollroad from us!)
> Lisa



Lisa and Emmy thanks for your comments. There are a few of us that reside here in OC. Maybe we should all get together some time for timeshare stories. On August 19th we are going back out to DSV I for a week on a getaway. It was $390 for one week in a 2 bedroom. It will be hot though.

I think I might sit tight for a few weeks before I expand my search to the other Hawaii resorts. We went to Ko Olina last year (we stayed at the JW) and it was beautiful. My wife wants to go to Kaiui (sp) next year although Maui might also work. We have been to all the islands a few times and I think that Oahu might be my favorite although they are all unique and have nice things about them. Once you get away from Waikiki (sp) its a beautiful island. I have a few pictures on my site from there last year.


----------



## isisdave (Jul 7, 2006)

reedps,

The inward-facing upper-floor rooms in Hale 1 and 8 are classified as island view, but from the balcony you actually can see quite a bit of ocean.  If it's not too windy, it's a nice place to sit and watch your spouse grilling the dinner below (so I'm told, as I was the watchee).


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 7, 2006)

cp73 said:
			
		

> Lisa and Emmy thanks for your comments. There are a few of us that reside here in OC. Maybe we should all get together some time for timeshare stories.


Sounds like a good idea, Chris. The TUGgers seem to have these get together arrangements already in northern California and on the east coast too.

Let's find out if anyone else here in southern California is interested in meeting each other too?


----------



## dmharris (Oct 19, 2007)

I called yesterday and they suggested we request Hale 8 or 6 as we have an ocean view.  Does this sound good?  I requested 3rd floor; I didn't like the little windows on the 4th floor.


----------



## jancurious (Oct 19, 2007)

No.  Hale 1 and 8 are the two buildings that are on the water.  If you have ocean view request one of these.

Jan


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 19, 2007)

As stated above, Hale 1 & 8 are on the water and have the best ocean views. Hale 2, right above the Lobby, has a great view through the pools and to the water. I believe it is room 2404 (building 2, floor 4 room 04) that has the best view. That is the one I will request on my next stay. I actually went up and looked out as the staff was cleaning.

Many rooms in Hale 1 and 8 have great interior views but do not have ocean views. Be careful, as many rooms of Hale 5, 6 & 7 are considered ocean view, but you do NOT have a good view of the ocean. Hale 4 is a looong way from the ocean and should not even be considered ocean view. I prefer the 4th floor as I enjoy the view more and do not care so much about the smaller windows in the bedroom.

Here is a link showing the layout of the resort so that you can look for yourself. The top of the resort map is actually west so you can tell where the sun will be shining.  





dmharris said:


> I called yesterday and they suggested we request Hale 8 or 6 as we have an ocean view.  Does this sound good?  I requested 3rd floor; I didn't like the little windows on the 4th floor.


----------



## McFail (Oct 19, 2007)

The 4th floor balconies do not have a roof unlike the floors below.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 19, 2007)

Thinze3, thanks to you and the others for the insights.  You are an owner at Waiohai, so would a trader from another Marriott (me) be able to get into 2?  I don't expect to get what owners get, but the thing that concerned me, is when I asked if we could have a view inside the U of the complex, I was told no because we have ocean view.  So I'm puzzled.  Will the ocean view from 6 be a parking lot?  I'm not optimistic we would get into Hale 8, but I'm considering calling to ask for 2304 as I do want bigger windows for more light.  What do you think?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 20, 2007)

dmharris said:


> Will the ocean view from 6 be a parking lot?



We were once on the first floor on the outside of Hale 6 (i.e. on the outside of the "U") in a villa which Marriott called an island view.  It looked over a parking lot of the public beach next door to the ocean.  We were pleasantly surprised.  Upstairs in Hale 6 (which is categorized as ocean views) would have been better.  However, Hale 6 does not have the dead-on ocean views that the ocean view villas in Hales 1 and 8 have.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Robert!  Is the Hyatt on that side of the resort and is it visible?  Any palm trees visible besides an asphalt parking lot?


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 20, 2007)

Trading in, you may not get the most premium units, but do try. Call now and again a day or two before arriving. Truth is, ALL inside units have a very nice view, as the grounds at Waiohai are second to none as for as Marriotts go.

Suggestion:
The mountains are off to the right when looking at the resort map. That is north, and it is a great view. If you get an inside room, look at Hale 8, 7, 1 & 2, in that order. 8 & 7 have evening sun, while 1 & 2 have morning sun. In Hale 8, the units angled toward the mountains are fantastic. On the 3rd floor, these units are 8302 & 8304 - island view. You can drink coffee every morning in the shade and watch the clouds move over the mountains. You can also people watch those coming and going from the lobby, store and restaurant. IMO  

Good Luck.

_PS -
First floor rooms have direct walk-out access which is also a very nice feature._





dmharris said:


> Thinze3, thanks to you and the others for the insights.  You are an owner at Waiohai, so would a trader from another Marriott (me) be able to get into 2?  I don't expect to get what owners get, but the thing that concerned me, is when I asked if we could have a view inside the U of the complex, I was told no because we have ocean view.  So I'm puzzled.  Will the ocean view from 6 be a parking lot?  I'm not optimistic we would get into Hale 8, but I'm considering calling to ask for 2304 as I do want bigger windows for more light.  What do you think?


----------



## dmharris (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks thinze3,

When I called they told me we had ocean view, (not ocean front) so the inside is garden view.  My concern that unlike other resorts, the garden view may be better than "ocean view" if you get mainly parking lot view.  Or is the East side facing out (Hale 8, 7, 6) nice views of something beautiful?  

Does anyone have a photo of the view to the east from the resort?

Thanks,


----------



## ann824 (Oct 20, 2007)

dmharris said:


> Thanks Robert!  Is the Hyatt on that side of the resort and is it visible?  Any palm trees visible besides an asphalt parking lot?



The Hyatt is down the road, I don't think you can see it from the Marriott.
I was under the impression it was close and walking distance from the Marriott.  It's a pretty long walk.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 20, 2007)

If I could not get Hale 1 or 8 or those few rooms mentioned in Hale 2, I personally would NOT want oceanview. Hale 7 overlooks a parking lot and everything else in too far away to be considered oceanview.

See here.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 20, 2007)

It is over one mile away on a busy street.




ann824 said:


> The Hyatt is down the road, I don't think you can see it from the Marriott.
> I was under the impression it was close and walking distance from the Marriott.  It's a pretty long walk.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 20, 2007)

thinze3,

That aerial photo is excellent and your advice is very helpful.  I'm calling now to request your suggestions.  Tuggers Rock!

I will let you know where we end up next Saturday.  Thanks!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 20, 2007)

dmharris said:


> Is the Hyatt on that side of the resort and is it visible?  Any palm trees visible besides an asphalt parking lot?



Yes, no, and yes (and have a wonderful trip).


----------



## dmharris (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Robert,

I am really excited; first time to Hawaii and looking forward to each hour!


----------



## divenski (Oct 21, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> It is over one mile away on a busy street.



It is about a mile away, but I walk to or near the Hyatt every year I go. However, instead of walking along Poipu Road, it's a nicer walk to stay near the ocean and pass through some of the residential areas and/or the cliffs in front of the Sunterra TS.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Hyatt from Waiohai*

That would make it a bit longer walk but obviously much more scenic. We walked that direction ourselves and turned around well before the Hyatt. I would like to finish that walk next time we are there.  





divenski said:


> It is about a mile away, but I walk to or near the Hyatt every year I go. However, instead of walking along Poipu Road, it's a nicer walk to stay near the ocean and pass through some of the residential areas and/or the cliffs in front of the Sunterra TS.


----------



## Docklander (Oct 21, 2007)

dmharris said:


> Thanks thinze3,
> 
> When I called they told me we had ocean view, (not ocean front)



I could be wrong but I thought that Waiohai didn't have 'ocean front' just 'ocean view'  and 'island view'.


----------



## Kazakie (Oct 21, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> If I could not get Hale 1 or 8 or those few rooms mentioned in Hale 2, I personally would NOT want oceanview. Hale 7 overlooks a parking lot and everything else in too far away to be considered oceanview.
> 
> See here.



We were in Hale 4 (the furthest from the ocean) - Ocean View.  It's the only building that's parallel to the ocean and have a great view of the entire grounds as well as some of the water (none of them are OceanFront) and very convenient for parking and coming and going.  When we go back, that's our first choice.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 21, 2007)

I stand corrected. I consider that an inside room, not really oceanview. As I stated above, *all inside rooms are great.* If you can get an inside room, that is also considered oceanview, that's even better. The lagoon down by Hale 4 is beautiful. The distance from the beach is a few steps more, however.

Hale rooms 8302 & 04 have an elevator next door that takes you to basement parking. You will never be more than 150 feet away from your car. The parking there is excellent as the car remains covered as well. IMO




Kazakie said:


> We were in Hale 4 (the furthest from the ocean) - Ocean View.  It's the only building that's parallel to the ocean and have a great view of the entire grounds as well as some of the water (none of them are OceanFront) and very convenient for parking and coming and going.  When we go back, that's our first choice.


----------



## seatrout (Oct 21, 2007)

We were there 2 months ago in building 5 Gardenview.  I just requested anything but "garbage can" view.  We initially was given  a "acessible" room in the main building  overlooking the pool.  the acessible room are funky unless you needed it as the counter are all of difference height and there are no big whirpool tub.   So we swich to another room in building 5.

In the end, all this worry about view may not means much unless you plan to be in the room much of the time and stare out the window.  We were always out on the road, the beach, or the pool-- so by the time we get back in the room, it is dark anyway.

Buy some frozen peas.  Then go to the reef on the right of the resort and feed the fish.  It is so much easier to have the fish come to you while snorkeling with the kids. I was able to lure them to about 2feet of water so that the kids can watch.  If you have the energy, sign up for surfing lesson in the begining of the trip.  Then you have the rest of the week to practice.

Also take the drive past the Hyatt on the dirt road and walk to the cliff there.  It is quite beautiful in the evening.
We had lunch at the Hyatt property in one of the restaurant that was surrounded by coy fish.  You will need a car to get there.

In theory, you can do anything at 6wk pregnant-  but I would avoid horseback and ATV. that way you would not blame the trip if something happen later.

Also the drive to the Canyon as well as the drive  toward Hanena will give you all the scenic view you want sitting in the car with little hiking.  We have a todler and two 7/8 year old kids- so we didn't do any hiking of sort.  

have fun

Triet


----------



## dmharris (Oct 28, 2007)

We're here in 4404 and it's great!  Thanks for all your advice.  We're going to the owner's meeting on Tuesday if you have any questions.  

I didn't realize internet is FREE!  GREAT!  

And a little discussed topic, the toilet tissue is soft enough.  There have been times where I buy my own.  Thank you Waiohai owners!

I called to have two repairs done immediately; I'm more conscientious of these joint properities than my own house!  

A little help with the language:  Is "aloha" thanks, goodbye, hello or just what and how is it different than "mahola"?  (Not sure i spelled that correctly)  Thanks,


----------



## Greg G (Oct 28, 2007)

aloha - hello , goodbye, love, friendship  (used for all these)
mahalo - thank you

Greg


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Diane*

You guys have to try *Keoke's*, just across the highway, one block west of Waiohai. It was our favorite.  

For a more local feel, go to the town of Kapa'a, just north of Lihue, and eat at *Bull Shed*. It is right on the water and has good food for a fair price - lots of locals.

Enjoy


----------



## auntdef (Oct 28, 2007)

Local , *cheap* eats that are delicious.....Mark's Place (take out only) in the Puhi Industrial Park. Don't be turned off by the location....remember you are bringing the food back 'home'.....and there is plenty left over for lunch the next day although my dh _doesn't do leftovers_


----------



## dmharris (Oct 29, 2007)

Greg,

Mahalo!


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 29, 2007)

Diane,

Y'all be careful.
It appears that the currents have been dangerous at Waiohai the last couple days.

Read here.


----------



## potchak (Oct 29, 2007)

We loved the recommended Italian place that is about a 5 min drive away. Can't think of the name but definitely try the 5 cheese risotto appetizer! YUMMO!!!


----------



## dhole (Oct 29, 2007)

*Don't miss the Puka dogs*

Don't forget to visit the shopping center across the road and slightly west to experience the unique flavors of the "Puka Dog"  A hot dog in a crusty bun with exotic flavored sauce...mmmmmmm,,,,,,,tasty........


----------



## dmharris (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks all for the food suggestions!  And thinze3, you're right!  When I walked down to the beach yesterday morning for the first time, all I kept saying was "WOW" because the waves were so spectacular!  There was a spray that went backwards from them and someone told me that's an indication of "riptide" and they had not seen the waves break so far out before and they'd been coming for 5 years, twice a year.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 29, 2007)

dhole said:


> Don't forget to visit the shopping center across the road and slightly west to experience the unique flavors of the "Puka Dog"  A hot dog in a crusty bun with exotic flavored sauce...mmmmmmm,,,,,,,tasty........



Yum.... I can taste them now.  I normally don't like hot dogs very often but if I could I'd have one of these everyday.

I love the pizza at Brick Oven Pizza about 20 minutes North.  It is very good.


----------



## Retired to Travel (Oct 30, 2007)

potchak said:


> We loved the recommended Italian place that is about a 5 min drive away. Can't think of the name but definitely try the 5 cheese risotto appetizer! YUMMO!!!



It's called Casa di Amici, very tasty and cozy, but hard to find.  Get good directions!


----------



## potchak (Oct 31, 2007)

Retired to Travel said:


> It's called Casa di Amici, very tasty and cozy, but hard to find.  Get good directions!



That's the one! Boy was it fantastic. Very romantic! Loved it and when we go back in 2009, we are definitely eating there again!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Docklander said:


> I could be wrong but I thought that Waiohai didn't have 'ocean front' just 'ocean view'  and 'island view'.




Yes, you are correct they only have oceanview or garden view.


----------



## McFail (Oct 31, 2007)

My parents and an Aunt/Uncle are in 7304 this week as well. The last two times we were in 8304. 

There are oceanfront units on the ends of the U but they are listed in the Ocean View category.


----------



## dive-in (Oct 31, 2007)

Don't miss Duke's Kauai in Lihue near the other Kauai Marriott.  Park at the Marriott, take the escalator down to the hotel, walk around the gardens, through the lobby, down past the pool, and over to Dukes.  Get the crispy coconut shrimp and Hula pie.  :whoopie:


----------



## dmharris (Nov 9, 2007)

we are back from our maiden trip to Kauai.  We actually did three timeshare presentations to gather information.  Marriott Waiohai, Point at Poipu and Westin Princeville.  Very interesting.

Now I know my answer to all the questions I've seen here, i.e. which is better, Hawaii or the Caribbean, which side of Kauai is best, etc.  

Thank you all who helped me navigate our trip.  My husband said to me many times, "thanks for the effort in planning this trip, you did a great job, etc." which he has never done before, so kudos to all of you!

Mahalo!


----------



## cp73 (Nov 9, 2007)

dmharris said:


> Now I know my answer to all the questions I've seen here, i.e. which is better, Hawaii or the Caribbean, which side of Kauai is best, etc.



Diane,

What did you conclude  and why in your opinion?


----------



## dmharris (Nov 12, 2007)

*What I learned*

Hi Chris,

My opinion is based on my expectations and desires, which will differ from others.  That's a good thing, or we'd all want the same resort at the same time!   

We categorize our vacations into two types: 1. Power touring, e.g. seeing new sights with lots to do in a short period of time, like Italy in 10 days.  No resting, just lovely meals as our resting time.  2.  Total R&R where we do as little as possible forcing ourselves to STOP, even to stop thinking.  My personal goal this trip was not to wake up thinking every night, especially in the middle of the night.  I accomplished my goal!   

So for the type 2 vacation, we have thoroughly enjoyed St. John in the Virgin Islands in the past as it had lush green natural settings that scream "beautiful" and not much else to do, so we're forced to relax.  This trip to Kauai was my first to Hawaii and my husband had been to Oahu 3 times prior to our marriage.  We LOVED Kauai and would return in a heartbeat.  It is a 16 hour trip which is more than St. John but it was worth it.  The key benefit was Kauai did not have the humidity nor the bugs we encounter in the Carribean.  We did think the total "wows" of the topography/scenery were more so in Kauai, e.g. waterfalls, rainbows, wildlife, monk seals, unusual birds, etc.  

We stayed 7 nights at Waiohai and 4 nights at the Princeville Hotel.  We agreed if we HAD to chose one over the other, we'd pick the Waiohai because the atmosphere is more laid-back and not so pretentious.  I love elegant, upscale decor so I loved the hotel, but I felt like I had to be "dressed with the right clothes, make up, etc." to walk to the lobby.  So the best vacation would be a week at Waiohai, and a week at a Princeville timeshare or hotel.  We loved Princeville and Poipu equally and appreciated what each offered.  Because they are different, it truly is a perfect place to vacation as it gives you the best of both worlds.  But let's keep this a secret from the rest of the world so it doesn't become overbuilt or over-touristy.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 12, 2007)

Diane,
All I can say is "  ."


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 29, 2007)

I want to thank all who posted the valuable information on this thread. We check in 01/06/2007. We're truly delighted and thankful to have the opportunity to stay in such a lovely resort.

Cheers,
Maria & Tim

HGVC Flamingo, Four Seasons Aviara, Westin Mission Hills, Marriott Grande Vista, Grand Pacific Palisades, 
Disney Old Key West, Marriott Newport Coast, Fairfield: Pompano Beach, Star Island, Kona Hawaiian Village; Flagstaff 
WorldMark: 
Kona, Rancho Vistoso, Lake Tahoe, Cairns, Kihei, Angels Camp, Clear Lake, Birch Bay, The Canadian, 
Steamboat Springs, South Shore, Windsor, Depoe Bay, Dolphin's Cove, Seaside, San Francisco, Orlando, Las Vegas


----------

